# Muzzleloader hunting in western states



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knew if there were special seasons for mule deer or pronghorn in western states (MT, WY)? I did some quick searching but didn't turn up much.


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

There is not a special season in Montana. There are many WMA that allow only shotgun, muzzle loader or Bow but there is not a specific muzzle loader season. It is just the regular big game rifle season. There are a few back country early rifle hunts that you can use a muzzle loader on. I no idea about WY.

Nemont


----------



## Gary (Sep 29, 2004)

Wyoming has several areas that have an early muzzleloader hunt. The areas that have a lot of public ground are tough to get drawn for though.


----------



## Gary (Sep 29, 2004)

I should have said in my previous post that Wy. has several areas open for early season pronghorn muzzleloader hunts. Not sure about deer hunts.


----------

